# Config mac minimum pour voir du flash sans saccades



## Furorento (30 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur Windows depuis Windows 95, je suis actuellement reste sur windows XP (Vista est trop lourd), j'ai egalement teste linux mais je trouve que l'environnement logiciel trop faible.
J'aimerai maintenant decouvrir Mac OS X.

Je trouve les nouveaux imac alu pas vraiment joli et leur dalle brillante salisante, je preferais l'epoque du blanc. Il en va de meme pour les nouveaux claviers mac qui reprennent des touches de pc portable pas vraiment pratique pour une tape rapide ou acharnee, l'ancien clavier me parait meilleur, il y a egalement le clavier mac de logitech mais il est vraiment cher.

Mon utilisation serait plutot basique : internet, musique(Itunes), et divx(animes fansub) et decouverte de l'OS, de ses possibilites et de ses logiciels(Pas de montage video ou photo, ni de jeux, ni de HD, j'ai un bon pc pour ca).
Je me demande quelle serait la configuration minimale pour profiter des sites en flash sans avoir un defile de diapos comme j'ai pu le lire ici et la  .

Je pense a un emac qui dispose d'un ecran CRT que je pense meilleur que les 1ers ecran LCD et egalement souvent en dalle TN. L'autre avantage des anciens Mac est qu'ils ne disposent pas de composants de laptop (disque dur 3.5", lecteur optique desktop, ram desktop). D'apres ce que j'ai lu, Panther serait le systeme le plus adapte.

150&#8364; serait mon budget maximum.

Quelques questions que je me pose egalement :

-Est-ce que un ecran de emac ou imac peut etre utilise comment un ecran externe pour y brancher un pc par exemple ?

-Quel disque dur maximum pour un emac ? (La ram est limite a 1 go (2x512) de facon officielle et 2 go de facon officieuse pour la derniere serie de emac d'apres ce que j'ai lu.)

-Comment cloner le disque dur d'un mac, si je veux le changer par exemple ?

-Est ce qu'un g4 800 mhz est plus puissant qu'un Pentium 3 800 Mhz ?

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## ntx (30 Novembre 2008)

Furorento a dit:


> Mon utilisation serait plutot basique : internet, musique(Itunes), et divx(animes fansub) et decouverte de l'OS, de ses possibilites et de ses logiciels(Pas de montage video ou photo, ni de jeux, ni de HD, j'ai un bon pc pour ca).


L'encodage de DIVX demande de la puissance, et ce n'est pas avec une machine à 150  que tu seras satisfait. Idem pour la lecture, un vieux G4 risque de souffrir sur les grosses vidéos.
Ce serais dommage d'acheter un Mac et de ne pas tester les solutions de montage vidéo fournies par Apple.


> Je me demande quelle serait la configuration minimale pour profiter des sites en flash sans avoir un defile de diapos comme j'ai pu le lire ici et la  .


Jamais eu de soucis avec aucune de mes machines, donc à mon avis pas de soucis avec ce que tu trouveras sur le marche de l'occasion si tu sais rester raisonnable avec un OS et des logiciels en adéquation avec les performances de ta machine. 


> -Est-ce que un ecran de emac ou imac peut etre utilise comment un ecran externe pour y brancher un pc par exemple ?


Non


> -Quel disque dur maximum pour un emac ? (La ram est limite a 1 go (2x512) de facon officielle et 2 go de facon officieuse pour la derniere serie de emac d'apres ce que j'ai lu.)


A ma connaissance la seule limite est celle proposée par les fabricants de DD. Pour les specs de eMac c'est ici.


> -Comment cloner le disque dur d'un mac, si je veux le changer par exemple ?


Il existe des logiciels fait pour : Carbon Copy Cloner ou Super Duper par exemple 


> -Est ce qu'un g4 800 mhz est plus puissant qu'un Pentium 3 800 Mhz ?


Il y a une différence sensible mais il ne faut pas non plus croire au paradis.


----------



## Furorento (30 Novembre 2008)

Ok, donc n'importe quel emac convient pour le flash
si je ne lis pas de divx ou que je ne fais pas de montage video, c'est suffisant.

Je precise que ca sera pas comme ordinateur principal, donc si c'est un peu limite, ca n'est pas grave.

Merci, je vais reflechir.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Novembre 2008)

Moi personelemnt j'ai un powermac G4 Sawtooth à 350 Mhz, les Divx marche très bien, iMovie fonctionne, ile marche très bien sous Tiger par contre le Flash saccade, une vidéo youtube est lisible mias pas en plein ecran, par contre avec un eMac prends un processeur de au moins 1 Ghz comme ça to pourras y mettre Leopard


----------



## Furorento (1 Décembre 2008)

Attendez je suis pas sur de comprendre , on me dit qu'un g4 800 mhz est un peu plus puissant que un pentium 3 800 mhz et qu'il arrive tout juste a lire les divx (le g4),

et apres on me dit que sur un G4 à 350 Mhz, les Divx marche très bien et qu'une vidéo youtube est lisible mais pas en plein ecran.

Alors un g4 800 mhz devrait etre un monstre de puissance (plus de 2x) a cote non ? (ou en tout cas etre tres a l'aise dans la lecture de divx, ou flash). Sachant que moi, je rame sur youtube avec mon Pentium 3 900 mhz sur xubuntu....(il y a coupure de la video quand jouvre un nouvel onglet et que je change de page et elle reprend apres  )

Est ce que Leopard n est pas un peu lourd pour un emac ? (je recherche la meilleure fluidite)
Est ce que Tiger accepte encore la derniere version de la plupart logiciels ??

Merci pour toute l aide que vous m apportez


----------



## ntx (1 Décembre 2008)

Furorento a dit:


> et apres on me dit que sur un G4 à 350 Mhz, les Divx marche très bien et qu'une vidéo youtube est lisible mais pas en plein ecran.


Pour les vidéos compressées, tout dépend de la résolution de ta vidéo et du taux de compression. Donc c'est dur de savoir si TA vidéo passera. Et du YouTube en plein écran, vu la qualité des films, c'est un peu débile 


> Alors un g4 800 mhz devrait etre un monstre de puissance (plus de 2x) a cote non ? (ou en tout cas etre tres a l'aise dans la lecture de divx, ou flash). Sachant que moi, je rame sur youtube avec mon Pentium 3 900 mhz sur xubuntu....(il y a coupure de la video quand jouvre un nouvel onglet et que je change de page et elle reprend apres  )


Il faudrait peut être songé à investir un peu plus que 150  dans un ordinateur ... 


> Est ce que Leopard n est pas un peu lourd pour un emac ? (je recherche la meilleure fluidite)
> Est ce que Tiger accepte encore la derniere version de la plupart logiciels ??


Oublie Leopard sur ce genre de machine, Tiger suffira à condition d'avoir assez de mémoire : 1 Go.


----------



## ben206stras (1 Décembre 2008)

Tiger et 512Mo de RAM sur un iMac G4 800 Mhz Tournesol (le second iMac que je possède) suffisent sans problème à faire de la lecture de vidéos aussi bien en divx que sur les vidéos en ligne et le flash ne saccade pas.

Tiger supporte aussi les logiciels récents, du moins tous ceux que j'ai essayé n'ont pas posé de soucis.

Il n'y a qu'au niveau jeux que cette machine peine par rapport aux machines plus puissantes. Mais pour l'utilisation que tu as définie, ça ira très bien 

C'est vrai aussi qu'il faudra certainement investir un peu plus de 150 euros pour acquérir une machine assez véloce.


----------



## Furorento (1 Décembre 2008)

J'ai un PC puissant a cote, ca ne sera pas mon ordinateur principal, je sais qu'il faut plus que 150 dans un bon ordinateur  , c'est juste pour voir si Mac OS X va me plaire plus que linux... ca sera un bon ordinateur d'appoint.

En PC on peut avoir un truc potable a 500, en Mac on a pas grand chose en dessous de 1000 donc je verrai ca plus tard . ( Si Mac OS X me plait ).

Je vais surement attendre le Macworld 2009 ca fera peut etre encore baisser les anciens Mac.


----------



## ben206stras (2 Décembre 2008)

Dans l'occasion, justement si c'est pour découvrir mac OS X, tu peux trouver des machines similaires à la mienne, et même plus puissantes pour environ 350 euros, ce qui n'est pas aussi élevé que les prix que tu cites 

siffle:Genre un iMac tournesol 800Mhz 512Mo de Ram DD80Go avec Tiger pour 350, ma seconde machine dont je ne me sers pas actuellement )


----------



## Furorento (2 Décembre 2008)

Ce que je disais etait en prix neuf evidemment. (et en Desktop)

Je sais bien que pour 350 on peut avoir en occasion une machine correcte, mais je ne souhaite pas investir beaucoup dans une machine secondaire qui, de plus, sera bientot "condamné".

En effet, je trouve que d'une part, mettre 150 dans une machine secondaire est suffisant pour découvrir mac OS X avec les taches que j'ai cités, et d'autre part, inverstir dans une machine avec PPC qui ne sera plus supporté par apple, et ce, des la prochaine version de OS X est un peu dommage.

C'est pour ca que je prefere investir peu pour le moment et investir plus tard dans un bon mac intel si OS X me plait.
Je prefere egalement un CRT qui ont un bon contraste plutot qu'un vieux LCD qui sera moins bon de ce cote la et plus cher(meme les nouveaux sont moins bon meme si ils se sont ameliorés).

Voila mon avis.


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2008)

On trouve des écrans Crt, même des bons, pour moins de 50.
Donc ceci en tête (tu possède d'ailleurs peut être un écran correct ?), tu pourrais te tourner vers un Mac Mini PPC avec 1Go de Ram.
Avec un 1,25 GHz (le plus faible des Minis) chez moi (Tiger ou Léo) je n'ai pas de saccades sauf sur certains .mkv.
Si tu as essayé Linux parce que Windows te gonflait, tu devrait trouver Mac Os à ton goût.


----------



## Furorento (5 Décembre 2008)

Ouais, j'hesite mais bon je crois que un mac mini ppc ca reste plus cher que des emacs d'occasion.


----------

